# Domestic Goddess Chat Thread #1



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have now split your cooking threads up    so that hopefully it will make it easier for people to find what they are looking for ..but if we can try and keep this one as your chinwag thread and maybe discussions about new gadgets the others if we can just keep to recipes/tips  

Baking, Desserts & Sweet Stuff  - for all your yummy goodies   ..if its laden with calories and sweet this is the place to share it, also includes the breadmaker tips/recipes. 
Slowcooker - Does everything it says on the tin   recipes and tips for the slowcooker - great now its getting colder ..   
Savoury Stuff including Freezer tips - For all your other savoury recipes and freezing ideas .. cool if people have some vegetarian ideas, timesaving savoury yummy dishes to take us through the winter months and low cost dishes for us all feeling the pinch  

Happy Chatting Domestic Goddesses  

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cat your an Angel


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No I am a goddess   I could just eat a NIgella pudding   havn't had comfort food for soooo long ..   pls give me strength to read these yummy recipes and not cook them and eat them  

Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So is this the chat thread for the food, or for the gadgets? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its OK. Got it - just found the other threads xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

This is the general chat thread for all cooking stuff the others are for posting recipes, info so that people do not have to wade through loads of chat .. 

Happy Chatting..

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I wanna be a domestic goddess, altho I am actually doing quite well   I just don't look like one!  

I have tried explaining to DH I need to leave work or at least go part-time to complete this role  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wouldn't that be nice ..   I could cope with being a homebod ..so may hobbies and gardening and would fill the house with animals and kids if I could   and make jam and bread and get fat eating it  

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have filled the house with animals    so really my DH should let me stay at home I reckon...but he won't  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What are all our domestic goddesses doing today?

I am at work then going home for massive washing fest and cleaning fest  

What products do people use to clean their windows apart from elbow grease?  

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I use vinegar and newspaper Saila! Brings them up nice and shiny!  I did the whole staying at home thing for 18 months and I got soooo bored!!! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Newspaper works really well ..   I use that even with the conventional window cleaner stuff.. 

Saila I had to re-read your thread as when I glanced at it it sounded like you were going home to have a massive washing feet session   but it was just me reading too quick  

I love having a real clean up session it is like therapy  

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Saila said:


> What products do people use to clean their windows apart from elbow grease?


Spontex do a green cloth for windows it is fantastic! just wet it and wipe/rub 
I use it on Glass, and chrome and mirrors


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooo where do you get spontex from?

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Most supermarkets sell them, they can be washed at 60 too and re used!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

They sound good dizzi! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im booooooooooooored of being a housewife! anyone wanna swap with me for a day?!!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I know what you mean Jo - I got so bored at home!  I do love doing housework etc but there is only so much you can do in a day! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

especially having to do the same things every single day!! totally mind numbing


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

(((hugs))) xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Girls - I would love to be in your boat  

I would love even just a few months! Just to get completely on top of things!

I am trying to convince DH to have a career change so we can afford to do it!

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck with that Saila!  The first few months are quite enjoyable so it would definitely be worth it xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

god yeah the first few months were fab and i cleaned, cleaned and cleaned... now its more like tidying a bit to make it look like i have


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol Jo!!! Looks like I might be back to being a housewife again  - my boss is being a complete bumhole and has really messed me about  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ugh bosses are pooheads   tell them to stick it up their bums!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol I will be - BB take no sh*t from no one! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I am still working! Still not a housewife!

I am not very domestic goddess today though   I fully intended on having the slowcooker cranked up and a load of washing in this morning but I haven't   I did clean lots though yesterday!

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Saila.  I am waiting for my new washing machine to arrive so that I can do my domestic goddess bit for today! Feels weird not being at work on a monday xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im sitting here with a cuppa trying to find the energy to make a start on the cleaning   theres so much to do!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate it when theres loads to do... there generally is by the weekend!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i hardly clean at the weekend as theres no point as dh messes it up!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol I have to have a through clean on a weekend as during the week I only get time for quick tidies

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

My Washing machine still hasn't turned up!!! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

dont you hate waiting in all day for something then they either dont turn up or come at the last minute


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I know!! It says they should be here by 6 but should ring an hour or more beforehand! No phonecall so far!  Have filled out several application forms today so at least I have a backup for work! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Slowcooker on today with a chicken in!!

Just want to get home today I feel like crap  

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw what's up hun?  (((hugs)))

My washing machine turned up at half 5!!!  It's fab though - would highly recommend it! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What brand is it?? My washer and dryer are outside lol


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

My washing  machine is outside in the utility room too!!  It's an Indesit Moon - fantastic machine! Love it xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh im so jealous! i want a new tumble dryer and also a new hoover but dh says theres nothing wrong with the ones ive got


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I can't wait to start using my slow cooker .. really looking forward to proper food.

Have saved loads of recipes off the BBC Food site but can't find the fish pie from the Hairy Bikers prog last night thought I would adapt it to make it more healthy..

Anyone got any unusual kitchen gadgets that they wouldn't be without? and anyone had a go at making jams/chutneys this year..

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i love my v slicer - its fab and easy to use! http://www.tvshopping-solutions.co.uk/detail.asp?pid=109 i got it about 3 yrs ago on a market stall and its still wicked


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

wouldloveababycat said:


> I can't wait to start using my slow cooker .. really looking forward to proper food.
> 
> Have saved loads of recipes off the BBC Food site but can't find the fish pie from the Hairy Bikers prog last night thought I would adapt it to make it more healthy..


I used to trawl that site when I was on Cambridge   !!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Saila its the first week I have really missed real food   ..probably cos I fancy a big plate of something hot and comforting feeling a bit down about it to be honest but know I must stick to it       

Jo I have seen those before they do look really good   what do you find they are best for ?

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well, you can slice potatoes the same thickness for a potato bake or make chips, dice onions very easy and quickly, shred things like cabbage etc... lots and lots of things!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I make lots of Jams, mincemeat etc this time of year! I love it!  I wouldn't be without my breadmaker, but I do love my blow torch! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

who would let you loose with a blow torch bee_bee?!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love my blowtorch for my creme brulees but have a big proper one rather than a cheffy one.. has anyone got a juicer and do you use it ?

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

muahahaha good question Jo !!!

I have never used a juicer - I would like one though!  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have one! (theres not much i dont have lol) and its good but i hate preparing the fruit to use it - its supposed to take whole fruits but does it heck   very difficult to clean too - the pulp gets everywhere   mine is only a cheapish one though but i found the same with the expensive one i had too


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

My favourite kitchen item is my cocktail fountain lol!!  Just add 2 or 3 bottles of spirits and some fizz and we're well away  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

party at bee_bees i reckon!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

hehe we're always having parties - next one is for halloween - usually a scream!! Pictures from last years are on my ********!  Don't know how  to do a better outfit than last year  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bee Bee pm me your name on ******** will add you..

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok chick will do that now  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

bee_bee im on your friends on there arnt i? i think i am anyway so will go and have a look!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Add me Add me on ********!!

Cat ~ Dont fall off the wagon babe! There is nothing worse in the world that foodys remorse, I've been there  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I won't hunny I am too stubborn


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

What is your name on ******** Saila?  Then I can add you!  Jo I have you, you nutcase you've left me messages  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

silly me! you blow torch weilding maniac!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

muahahahaha  xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My name is Louise Holden on ******** xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have you louise holden! not sure theres many i dont have to be honest - although i dont really know whos who half the time!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I shall add you now xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok so have you been being  domestic goddesses this weekend  ?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I have  - I have done soome more cleaning, ironing and washing too! xxx  Has everyone else? xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ummm... i put some washing on....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have been a gardening goddess (does that count lol ) mowing and tidying up oh and I have hoovered, cleaned the windows and washed up and the washing is ready for going on tonight is that enough to be a goddess  

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow Cat - that's loads!!!  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh! i did buy a car  today for me so i can get about more and hoefully find a part time job easier


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

JO thats brilliant ..  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

its a bit of a granny mobile but it works and is cheap to run so its perfect! pick it up wednesday, am so excited! thank god for grandads who like to loan money to their granddaughters  

jo x

p.s.. my gardens still waiting for you cat!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo once I get my perfected I will head your way lol.. aww thats what Grandads are there for I lost mine when I was 15   I loved my grandad he was my favourite out of my Grandparents.

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awww   sorry hun. i lost my great nan and my nan (dads side) to cancer within a few months of each other when i was 13 so i understand how hard it can be   

just got my mums mum and dad alive now - mums mum is a bit of a cowbag but i do make the effort now and then   my grandad is only in his early 60's as mums side is a very young family. 

NO HOUSEWORK FOR ME TODAY      

Love jo x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was lazy really this weekend! I feel all uncomfortable off these stimms  

xxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Jo!  That's so lovely of your Grandad.

Cat -  for you too!!

Saila - are you feeling more comfortable now?

I was a total domestic goddess yesterday.  My little sister has no clue how to keep house and so had gotten into quite a muddle so I went round and was teaching her how to do washing, cleaning etc!  Was so tired when I got in I went to bed! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

can you come teach me too bee? i need to learn how to iron  

and grandads only lending me the money, gotta pay him back asap... dunno how i will do that as i dont have a job yet  

salia   hope you're feeling better


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol Jo - I love ironing!  Can't beat it  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

omg   thats all i have to say to that!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol - you speechless  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You sick puppy   

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

hehe

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i thought you were callin me a sick puppy then cat!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

muahahahahahaha!  I do I totally love it!  Still giggling at your mix up over me and Jake and the ironing last night Cat  xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

pardon


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol I said I get wound up if DH tries to do the ironing as he knows I love it so much - Cat thought I met I found it a turn on if he does the ironing - then I thought she meant on the ironing board and said it would break - oh the shame!  xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH is off work today so I am hoping he is being a domestic god  

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw I am sure he is hun! Mine gets distracted too easily and ends up doing something totally different! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

my dh does all the ironing for me as i just cannot do it!!!   

i hate it when he does the washing though, thats my job! 

salia do you reckon he will have cooked tea for you?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine is getting into cooking dinner at the moment which makes a nice change!!  My sisters boyfriend washed all the clothes together - didn't seperate anything! I thought she was going to cry on monday when we washed the whites seperate with some colour restorer and they came out white! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh i need some advice actually, i bought some cheapo deodorant a few months ago as i was in a hurry and only had a quid on me and its left white marks on allllll my black tops   how can i get these out as it hasnt faded no matter how many times ive washed them?   am i gonna have to throw them away (most are newish   ) 

ta x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm I'm not sure hun will have a think! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Salt - wet salt on the stained area over night then wash, or vinegar or vodka! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I doubt he will of cooked tea   He will of bought the mince for me to cook it though   We are having lasagne!

I think he has put the bedding in the washer though!

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

waste vodka on my tops?!!! you are totally mad woman!   

yummm i'll be round for tea later salia! i love lasagne!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lmao Jo I thought you might go for the salt  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would go for the vodka can't stand the stuff   are you all having a good day ?

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm just resting up today! feeling a bit better this afternoon so hopefully the bug is on it's way out! How are you hun? xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bee   Good ta on my lunch .. glad the lurg is going it can take it out of you can't it nasty stomach bugs  

Jo   let us know if any of them work ..deodrant stains are a nuisance  

Saila   I pray for a miracle that the lasagne is ready when you get home  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

bee   sorry you're feeling poorly, i didnt know  

cat i will try them out later - will try a bit of salt on one, vinegar on another and vodka... on the last one   will let you know which works!

hows your day going cat?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

That's ok Jo - I picked up a sickness bug but thankfully it seems to be on it's way out xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry JO logged off before I saw your message .. day was ok was in a bit of a mad mood actually .. singing christmas songs ..and the frog chorus


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

frog chorus?!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Bom Bom Bom....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sink or swim ..... we all stand together bom bom la la la la la la la la ..Paul McCartney song Jo look it up you will love it lol

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the video to it! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i forgot to look it up - was busy mixing salt and vinegar and spreading it on my clothes! glad to say it worked   i wasnt sure if 'wet salt' was an actual product you could buy or not so i used normal salt and also added vinegar to it and then bunged it in the washer. fabarooney!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay!! Glad it worked for you chick!!!  I love all natural tricks!  I use bicarb of soda to clean my bath and sink - brings them up nice and sparkly! Vinegar for cleaning the windows - ahhh cleaning - reminds me I must go do some more this afternoon!!  Tomorrow I am off to help my sister finish cleaning her house - then I think I will deserve a weekend off from cleaning somehow  xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, just spotted this thread!
I wonder if anyone can help - I managed to get a coffee stain on a Paul Smith leather bag with the lovely swirly pattern.  I can't get the wretched stain out.
Any ideas will be most welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

my solution would be to treat yourself to a new bag but bee_bee should have some good stain removal tips for you as shes the queen bee at cleaning!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

There's a credit crunch on hence an embargo on new handbags (for now)


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok so once you have blotted out most of the coffee mix up some washing up liquid in a bowl - swish it about - scoop the bubbles up on a sponge and rub them onto it - that should get it out - don't use water - just the suds. Did the coffee have milk in? xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's a rather old stain and yes there was milk in it and caramel     

I will try the suds idea though - thanks very much


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i think bee is sitting there reading kim and aggie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think Bee is KIm and Aggie    Bee you are fab hunny think you will have to be the domestic goddess of the week 


​Domestic Goddess​
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh yeah i agree cat!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww thank you Cat and Jo!! I do like a bit of Kim and Aggie lol!!  I have been a total domestic goddess this afternoon - did the whole house, 2 lots of washing and did the gardening too!!  Having a chinese tonight as a treat! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Going to award it every week now  

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw that's a fab idea Cat!  Should put it in my sig lol! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aloha You Domestic Goddesses!!

As a good domestic goddess do you have a favorite home site?? Mine is Not on the Highstreet . com!! 

I get loads of ideas out of my ideal home mags too!!

xxx


/links


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

never heard of that site, will go and take a peek!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Oooh not heard of that site! Will have to check it out!!  I was a total goddess yesterday and this morning - I was up at 6am ironing!  I had to pick my niece up early this morning as we have her for the weekend! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

does it count if ive not done my own housework but have been round my dads doing his, plus (you will be so proud here bee...) his IRONING!   even shocked myself


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

god yes that definitely counts!!!!  You go girl! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Doing ironing for anyone gets bonus points in my eyes its the work of the devil  

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol Cat!!!!  Well I was up doing the work of the devil at 6am this morning  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

MAD WOMAN


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

takes one to know one


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can't argue with that hun


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

hehe - Sorry I am not on msn tonight chick - off to bed in a mo and had to keep an eye on Blossy!  Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bee   Don't worry hun I know I natter to you far too much   you will have a tiring weekend with little one so an early night is a good idea   thank you for my awards hunny  

Saila   Have you got any good Domestic Goddess tips for cat owners .. 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

add meeee!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

PM me your msn add hun


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

oooh asre on msn too Jo! I didn't realise! PM me your addy!!  I will be back on sunday I reckon Cat - don't thank me for the awards you deserved them!  And you don't talk to much either I like our chats! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

​
Anyone have any good plans for Halloween and any spooky recipes for children/parties/sweets for spooky visitors etc

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

BBC Good food have some good recipes on!!  

Cat ~ Domestic tips for cat owners Erm fling em out and shut the door   Only kidding  

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am thinking of doing another cleaning rota for people in my house   Does anyone fancy helping? The rota needs to be divided into three!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Best thing is to pick all the things you like doing and then divide the rest by two  

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol Cat good advice!!  We are having a halloween party - I will do bug jelly and other stuff too xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh lovely bug jelly yum  do you want me to catch this one for you ..he he

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ooer it looks like it is really climbing on my screen!!! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If you want something a little more substantial in your jelly you could try these 


Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If you can't see your screen properly I have a friend who will help clean it for you .. 


Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol you nut nut!!!! xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

and people thought i was strange


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone made any yummy things for Christmas .. and has anyone found any great new cookbooks they would recommend 

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't made anything yummy yet! But I will be off to my parents for lunch so will probably be making some yummy things to take with me!

xxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Got some great WW recipes for Christmas Pud and Christmas cake from the old Pure Points cookbook. 
Made them last year and they were yum. Unfortunately my pyrex bowl shattered when I was steaming the pud so we only tasted the middle bit !        Any idea where I could get a cheap shatterproof pudding mould from ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can you use a plastic one if you are steaming it ?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have found the most marvellous website!!

Its called chorebuster! You put in your household jobs and the people that live in your house and it randomly emails your daily jobs over to you!

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

can it not do the jobs for me instead?!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How cool is that ..there would be no arguments over who did what job


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know the first email should of hit them today!  

DH is off today.... I am expecting nothing will of been done!

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Saila ..How did you chorebuster work ? 

I have bought a couple of cookbooks for Christmas ..One with low sugar puddings for my Mum (think its by AWT) since she has been diagnosed as a diabetic and one on slowcooking ..both look pretty good.  

Anyone else discovered any gems ..cookbooks ..gadgets.. or having anything unusual to eat over Christmas. 

Cat x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've bought one of those one-touch tin-openers - will let you know if it works


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh sounds good ..they look good on the telly


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought one of the one touch jar openers, its brill - my mum has dodgy thumb joints so cant open things and this is fab!

And good cook books, I trawled the shelf in TK Maxx - they always have fab reduced cook books and I got Gregg Wallace book on veg for a fiver. I  only ever do veg as a side dish and the book is great for doing interesting things, and using all sorts of veg!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oooh that sounds good ..I have never been in TK MAx we have one and its in a wierd place so I never think to go in but my friend raves about it ..might have to venture down there sometime..

I have a confession ... I have soooooooo many cookery books I am going to have to buy a bookcase just for my cookery books   and a friend told me she had several of my cookery books and I hadn't missed them I have sooo many  
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i must be ill

have been up since 7 doing housework   my poor neighbours!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Go you Jo! I have been up before then but not done any housework but only because I am at work!  

Are you still working??

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I really need to get some housework done today - I feel like I have neglected the place with being away all last week! How is everyone? xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi hunny .. I have done the tidying and I am looking forward to getting a tree now and wrapping pressies to go underneath it, the outside Christmas lights are up and the Christmas CD is on and I am ready to start eating some normal food  

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw you goddess you! I have done nothing - I wish I could curl up in a ball tonight and everything just go away....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was a crap Goddess yesterday   Put the tree up and all the decorations but barely cleaned at all!!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I was the same chick! I intend to be a goddess today and do it all - we'll see if that actually happens lol! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where are all the goddesses today?? 

I must admit my halo is sliding slightly!







I haven't been very domestic or goddessy!

But the summer is nearly here and I will be singing my heart out and cleaning away


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I cleaned all the grease/dirt/dust/grime    off the tops of my kitchen cupboards the other day - I was so proud of myself afterwards  

I definitely need some tips and motivation to keep me going though    

Where do you start ? Do you have lists of things to do daily/weekly/monthly/quarterly/yearly ?  

Help ! All hints and shortcuts gratefully received


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I use the website chorebuster! I have my brother living with me too! You can input the jobs you want doing and the frequency you want them doing. Every week, you can print off the new rota also it emails the people their jobs!

Its brilliant!! and so much more easier!

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been a really rubbish domestic goddess lately! I have hardly been at home I have been working so much and I feel terrible ! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was a wonderfull goddess on Saturday!! Organized everything!! Well, almost  

DH was quite the domestic god too! He completely outdid himself! It was marvellous!

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im in the bad goddess camp at the mo   i have just been doing the basics like hoovering and mopping the floor but thats about it   i really cant be bothered to make the effort as the house just seems to be falling apart!   

jo x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Jo!

I feel so bad about being at work so much - got up early this morning and have made a start, but I am still totally shattered from last week and have to be in for the managers meeting this afternoon. 

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Can we resurrect this thread? Are there anymore domestic goddesses out there?

xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i would but i dont have a house anymore   living at my parents isnt quite the same!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

but do you keep your room clean miss jo??


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

linlou17 said:


> but do you keep your room clean miss jo??


  ummmmm...... no comment


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i dorve my mum mad when i moved back home!!! i always had the box room when i lived there and wheni went back ske said i had too much stuff and that it was too untidy, i came home form work one day and she had moved all my stuff into the other bedroom    

i am quite lucky that dp does most of cleaning during the week anyway and i do the cooking!!! i tend to be a bit lazy and then had a mad blitz off the place every now and again !!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am trying to teach DH how to be cleaner   unsuccessfully!!

We should share hints and tips! Anyone got any tips for windows??


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

♥Saila♥ said:


> We should share hints and tips! Anyone got any tips for windows??


close the curtains!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

he he   i agree!!!!

my mum uses vinegar but it stinks!!!!  

dp gets in form work before me so he does the floors, polishes and hangs the washing! i get in make tea and butties for next days dinner and put dry clothes away!! at weekend i tend to have a good dust round and do the bathroom and dp does the stairs!!! it seems to work well for us

L xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

linlou17 said:


> he he  i agree!!!!
> 
> my mum uses vinegar but it stinks!!!!
> 
> ...


Fancy a DH swop??


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hee hee!!! not a chance!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Can i join!!

Need to get my behind in gear and get this house all tidied up, only thing i only have tomo off work 

Generally in the house i do the whole lot, dh does f all!!!  He will sometimes do a little bit 

Lisa xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi lisa i know its so hard when you have been to work by the time done all other jobs and walked my dooggy just enough time to put feet up before bed and thenits time o do it all over again!!!

our bathroom is half way through being done (waiting for plasterer   ) so that room and spre bedroom an absolute tip and our bedroon is half stripped   thats before the lack of housework ha ha!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm trying to get in a routine after work so everything is done and on a weekend I can have that time to myself

Easier said than done tho


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

trying to book a day off work each week to do mine!!!! and wind down before start of ivf!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am trying to do an hour every night after work


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

an hour!!! wow i jusy dont have the energy!!!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Glad it's not just me then  

Just done the bathroom - kitchen here i come !


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im doing bathroom in a sec when i can be bothered to budge my bum!!!!


----------

